# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Want some recipes?

## Angus_A

Heya, 

As a few of you know i was up until a few months ago working as a chef. Over the past 2 years working in kitchens and using my flatmates as guinea pigs i amassed a huge binder full of recipes and techniques that some of you may enjoy. 
Seeing as i'm probably not going to have a new job for quite some time i figured maybe i could share them here? Would you guys like that? 


If you have any requests or 'oh god how the fudge to i cook this thing?' related questions please ask away  :Have A Nice Day:  
Also if the guys here need some lady wooing, pants droppingly impressive meals put together i got you covered  :Wink:  

I'm super unemployed so this would actually be a great time killer haha.  

Thoughts?

----------


## veitnamcam

Whack some up in the cooking section with lots of pics!

Always trying to think of something new to do with venison steak. As good as it is natural it gets a bit boring when its your staple.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Can certainly teach you some tricks for venison steak, what cuts do you have right now?

----------


## veitnamcam

All of em 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Got a tenderloin handy? Got an excellent recipe for that.

----------


## veitnamcam

Is that a inside fillet or back steak?

I might have a whole back steak but usually slice then freeze so defiantly have that.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

They  are two long, tubular muscles that run down the back of the beast. Sometimes called the 'backstrap' 
Looks like this.

----------


## Rushy

> Can certainly teach you some tricks for venison steak, what cuts do you have right now?


Like VC, I have every cut as I separate oute all of the muscle groups.  Interested in learning from you Angus.  If you come up with a ripper then I might share my "Rushy marinade" that has been refined over decades and causes restaurant owners to never want to eat venison cooked by their chef's again.

----------


## veitnamcam

Back steak then. Yep will have sliced and maybe have a whole one somewhere in the depths of the chest freezer

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Alrighty, as soon as i have some venison handy i will put together a recipe for you guys.

----------


## Dougie

Far out, listen to this hard-done-by Nelson man. _"It gets boring when Venison is your staple"_ Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. You know my address man, post it to me if it's so boring!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Angus_A

> Far out, listen to this hard-done-by Nelson man. _"It gets boring when Venison is your staple"_ Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. You know my address man, post it to me if it's so boring!


I want venison too D: i miss protein! Was seriously considering taking the airgun to a rather annoying seagull this morning out of sheer desperation haha. 
Damn you work & income -__-

----------


## Dougie

What's your flat like, Angus? Do you have a good kitchen? Seriously we need to get some eating/reloading going on next week. Keen burgers?

----------


## Angus_A

My flat is lovely, small kitchen but it's just the way i like it. Everything is really easy to get to in a rush. Have a nice gas stove which was my entire reason for taking this place.
Keen as a bean  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Like VC, I have every cut as I separate oute all of the muscle groups.  Interested in learning from you Angus.  If you come up with a ripper then I might share my "Rushy marinade" that has been refined over decades and causes restaurant owners to never want to eat venison cooked by their chef's again.


I think you should share this anyways mate.....sounds tasty! I then may share mine...... :Psmiley:  has a very unlikely ingredient but is off the chain!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

I filled my painters boot with meat last week instead of money so a bit low now. Probably less than a hundred kilos left  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I filled my painters boot with meat last week instead of money so a bit low now. Probably less than a hundred kilos left 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


100KG's shit you're gonna starve!!!!

----------


## Angus_A

:Sad:  you guys are mean.

----------


## Rushy

> I think you should share this anyways mate.....sounds tasty! I then may share mine...... has a very unlikely ingredient but is off the chain!!!


OK Gibo but just because you asked for it.  I have jealously guarded this secret for years but it is time now for you and the other forum members to take a step up in the quality of a BBQ'd back steak.

Mix in a shaker 1/4 cup soya sauce, 1/8 cup of your favourite port or red wine, 1/8 cup worchester sauce, 1-2 tea spoons of crushed garlic, a splash of good olive oil and copiuos rough ground seasoned pepper (to taste).   Let the venison and the marinade both come to room temperature separately. 30 minutes before cooking, put the venison into the marinade so it gets covered all over.  Cook the venison to medium rare, rest covered for at least 10 minutes and enjoy.

----------


## Gibo

> OK Gibo but just because you asked for it.  I have jealously guarded this secret for years but it is time now for you and the other forum members to take a step up in the quality of a BBQ'd back steak.
> 
> Mix in a shaker 1/4 cup soya sauce, 1/8 cup of your favourite port or red wine, 1/8 cup worchester sauce, 1-2 tea spoons of crushed garlic, a splash of good olive oil and copiuos rough ground seasoned pepper (to taste).   Let the venison and the marinade both come to room temperature separately. 30 minutes before cooking, put the venison into the marinade so it gets covered all over.  Cook the venison to medium rare, rest covered for at least 10 minutes and enjoy.



Ah mate you are a Legend!! 
I have a deck warming party to hold on Saturday so it will be tried out then. Sounds the buisness though. Thanks Rushy!!

----------


## Rushy

> Ah mate you are a Legend!! 
> I have a deck warming party to hold on Saturday so it will be tried out then. Sounds the buisness though. Thanks Rushy!!


Really important things that you may have glossed over in the reading Gibo are - room temperature - 30 minutes - rest.  Gibo let me know how many of your guests reckon it is the best that they have ever tasted.  I can almost guarantee there will be some.

----------


## Gibo

> Really important things that you may have glossed over in the reading Gibo are - room temperature - 30 minutes - rest.  Gibo let me know how many of your guests reckon it is the best that they have ever tasted.  I can almost guarantee there will be some.


No glossing mate will be to the letter!! I am a bit particular with my precious Veni so I wont take any short cuts!

----------


## veitnamcam

Very very similar to mine Rushy :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Very very similar to mine Rushy


Just like Richard Pearse and Wilbur and Orville Wright at opposite ends of the globe had a similar idea about powered flight, it doesn't surprise me that two good looking guys that love venison could refine a similar marinade over years of tinkering.

----------


## Gibo

Add some sweet chilli, it is surprisingly good...

----------


## Angus_A

Not bad, i personally enjoy it seared rare with a mint infused balsamic reduction. But then again when it comes to red meat i'm a purist and like it prepared as simply as possible. Will give the marinade a try though!

----------


## Rushy

> Not bad, i personally enjoy it seared rare with a mint infused balsamic reduction. But then again when it comes to red meat i'm a purist and like it prepared as simply as possible. Will give the marinade a try though!


Angus I will give that a go. Do you simply crush some mint into an off the shelf reduced balsamic or do you do the hard yards and prepare the reduction from scratch?  I am interested in your thoughts on the marinade so best you get out there and smack over an animal.

----------


## veitnamcam

In the mean time i can send you a whole vacume packed muscle from a hind quarter to go nuts on and post it up.

Now what would be the best way to send it?
I haven't had much luck with things getting to the other island on time lately .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

> OK Gibo but just because you asked for it.  I have jealously guarded this secret for years but it is time now for you and the other forum members to take a step up in the quality of a BBQ'd back steak.
> 
> Mix in a shaker 1/4 cup soya sauce, 1/8 cup of your favourite port or red wine, 1/8 cup worchester sauce, 1-2 tea spoons of crushed garlic, a splash of good olive oil and copiuos rough ground seasoned pepper (to taste).   Let the venison and the marinade both come to room temperature separately. 30 minutes before cooking, put the venison into the marinade so it gets covered all over.  Cook the venison to medium rare, rest covered for at least 10 minutes and enjoy.


Very similar recipe to what we use.
I prefer to cook it on the BBQ with the 2 outer burners going.





Rested


Good to eat. I don't like my venison medium rare

----------


## gadgetman

I've adapted my marinade to gluten free, really have to watch a lot of products you wouldn't think would have any in. I never measure the ingredients, but about 1/4 cup of red wine, a tablespoon of San-J Organic Tamari sauce (basically a gluten free soy sauce), a good slosh of Barkers black current, a squirt of Barkers spicy plum sauce and a sprinkle of Masterfoods Thai seasoning. Put everything together as Rushy says, but make sure it gets turned a few times.

I use a similar mix for a casserole in the slow cooker with a bit of crushed kiwifruit for really tough meats.

----------


## Gibo

I want to eat all these things!!!! How cool would it be to have a forum cook/ drink off!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I want to eat all these things!!!! How cool would it be to have a forum cook/ drink off!!


You cook il drink :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> You cook il drink
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Happy to do both!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Pm me your details Angus and we will sort out some steak 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Raging Bull

Freezers are packed - Pork, Venison, Beef, Lamb, Goat, Duck, Rabbit, Goose, Pheasant... I need inspiration.   

Angus, some recipes for domestic duck breast would be great? Pork loin? Cheers.

----------


## Rushy

> I want to eat all these things!!!! How cool would it be to have a forum cook/ drink off!!


Very cool.  Perhaps at the Sika Show weekend in Taupo

----------


## Gibo

> Very cool.  Perhaps at the Sika Show weekend in Taupo


Yeah sounds a plan! The beer bit anyways ha ha. What weekend is that Rushy?

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah sounds a plan! The beer bit anyways ha ha. What weekend is that Rushy?


28 / 29 September

----------


## Gibo

> 28 / 29 September


Might come for a geez this year...

----------


## Rushy

> Might come for a geez this year...


Do so Gibo.  We will all see you there.

----------


## gadgetman

> You cook il drink
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'll cook, you drink!

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm certainly keen to see what Angus comes up with. Bet TR puts her dibs in for some too. Now if everyone is sitting down, ... I might even try something substantially less that well done, ... maybe even less than medium.  :OSMILEY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll cook, you drink!


No thanks killed once is enough :Sad:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm certainly keen to see what Angus comes up with. Bet TR puts her dibs in for some too. Now if everyone is sitting down, ... I might even try something substantially less that well done, ... maybe even less than medium.


OMG!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Rushy - see you there!!!!!

----------


## lloydcj

This is a quick rich beer meal
into the pan venison strips / bacon strips / sliced paua
fry then add bottle of cream and simmer

----------


## veitnamcam

> This is a quick rich beer meal
> into the pan venison strips / bacon strips / sliced paua
> fry then add bottle of cream and simmer


And the venison doesn't come out like boot leather simmering it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus I will give that a go. Do you simply crush some mint into an off the shelf reduced balsamic or do you do the hard yards and prepare the reduction from scratch?  I am interested in your thoughts on the marinade so best you get out there and smack over an animal.


Two parts balsamic vinegar to one part honey. 
Add to a pan at medium heat and whisk until thickened to your liking, add a good handful of fresh chopped mint (dried is NEVER a substitute to fresh, completely different flavour.) 
It's fantastic on grilled meat, especially slow cooked lamb shoulder! Even makes a pretty good ice cream topping  :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

> In the mean time i can send you a whole vacume packed muscle from a hind quarter to go nuts on and post it up.
> 
> Now what would be the best way to send it?
> I haven't had much luck with things getting to the other island on time lately .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Really? That would be excellent! I'm not sure how one sends meat but i can look it up for you?

----------


## Angus_A

> Freezers are packed - Pork, Venison, Beef, Lamb, Goat, Duck, Rabbit, Goose, Pheasant... I need inspiration.   
> 
> Angus, some recipes for domestic duck breast would be great? Pork loin? Cheers.


Can definitely sort you out.

----------


## Dougie

Righto! Tuesday night, food and reloading. PM me if you are interested. (Wellington members)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Really? That would be excellent! I'm not sure how one sends meat but i can look it up for you?


If i can get a gold plated guaranty that the bloody courier will get it to you the next day then wrapped in lots of newspaper it should still be part frozen when you get it?
Then it should be fine in the fridge for a few days till you get to it.

Flick me your details and then get dougie  and partner around to help you eat it, it might motivate her to go find one herself  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Two parts balsamic vinegar to one part honey. 
> Add to a pan at medium heat and whisk until thickened to your liking, add a good handful of fresh chopped mint (dried is NEVER a substitute to fresh, completely different flavour.) 
> It's fantastic on grilled meat, especially slow cooked lamb shoulder! Even makes a pretty good ice cream topping


Thanks Angus I will give that a go.

----------


## Munsey

Angus a old Dutch guy made me duck pom poms , notice I've avoided "duck balls", the clowns on here would have a field day ! . Sorry forgotten the propper name ? . But they where duck breast mulched up real fine and sort of creamy then crumbed . You just deep fryer them . Man they where good . If you new of how to do them I'd be most great full . I've got at least 15 kilo of duck breast , which is begging for a use .

----------


## veitnamcam

Steak on its way to you Angus

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus a old Dutch guy made me duck pom poms , notice I've avoided "duck balls", the clowns on here would have a field day ! . Sorry forgotten the propper name ? . But they where duck breast mulched up real fine and sort of creamy then crumbed . You just deep fryer them . Man they where good . If you new of how to do them I'd be most great full . I've got at least 15 kilo of duck breast , which is begging for a use .


I've never heard of such a recipe using duck before. I have a couple of chickens in the freezer they will have to do for this -__- , i'll do some experimenting tonight and put a recipe together for you. 
Can you remember any specific seasonings it contained?

----------


## Rushy

> the clowns on here would have a field day !


I resemble that remark!

----------


## Raging Bull

> Can definitely sort you out.


One for pork loin would be good, I'll give it a go this weekend?

----------


## Angus_A

> One for pork loin would be good, I'll give it a go this weekend?


Typed up and posted  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus a old Dutch guy made me duck pom poms , notice I've avoided "duck balls", the clowns on here would have a field day ! . Sorry forgotten the propper name ? . But they where duck breast mulched up real fine and sort of creamy then crumbed . You just deep fryer them . Man they where good . If you new of how to do them I'd be most great full . I've got at least 15 kilo of duck breast , which is begging for a use .


I talked to some dutch mates of mine and the recipe you are thinking of is 'kroketten' 

I will make a recipe for you ASAP  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> I talked to some dutch mates of mine and the recipe you are thinking of is 'kroketten' I will make a recipe for you ASAP


Top man angus .

----------


## veitnamcam

Its looking like you won't receive it till Monday mate.:mad:
I hope its still ok.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Its looking like you won't receive it till Monday mate.:mad:
> I hope its still ok.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You will be pissed. If you like next time I can send it overnight courier for you from work. They have a good success rate. Still have that stuff for ya, but its in the freezer now.

----------


## veitnamcam

We use nzc at work but they couldn't get my parcel overnight last week so thought i would try fastway. Fail.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> We use nzc at work but they couldn't get my parcel overnight last week so thought i would try fastway. Fail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Weird, we use them and Courierpost. Both are really good. I sent a load of fish Overnight to my brother in Ashburton and my friends up north and both were still frozen when they arrived.
We were told if its going Over the water then all is trucked to CHCH and then flown North. Even from Blenheim to Wellie goes via CHCH, go figure

----------


## Angus_A

Awh man  :Sad:  hopefully it turns up before the reloading meet.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awh man  hopefully it turns up before the reloading meet.


You could try ringing the welling branch and seeing if you could collect it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Will do.

----------


## Angus_A

> Top man angus .


I've posted the recipe up for you, bought some duck breast specially for it.
It was delicious. 
I'm told by my dutch flatmates dad that it's exactly the same as what he ate in holland as a child so that can only be good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Any luck collecting it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

Waiting for flatmate to wake up so i can use his phone.

----------

